# Maintenance help for checked VCT flooring



## Mickm (Nov 8, 2012)

I have had commercial VCT black/white checked tile floor in my shop for about 5 years. It was put down by a professional and when buffed it looks awesome.
I hired a professional floor company to come in and take care of it every 6 months but that got expensive and they were slinging wax all over the walls which I can not get off so I repainted the walls and trim.

I have all the buffers, pads and products here at work I need and want to give this a go myself. I'm one of those, "if you want it done right, do it yourself people".

I know how to strip and wax and polish but is there any advice someone can give to make this easier than what I went thru last time. It took me a weekend and had the mess from hell before I was finished.

Any input/direction would be appreciated.

Cheers!
Mickm


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 8, 2012)

Why can't you get some paper in a roll, maybe rosin paper and some tape and cover the bottom portion of the wall before you start polishing.


----------



## Mickm (Nov 9, 2012)

oldognewtrick: I have done the floor a few times myself but I am no pro. I thought if I hired a pro it would be better but I was less than impressed.
Thanks for the paper idea. I will certainly give it a try.
Cheers!
Mickm


----------



## georgekey (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey i too have the same issue in my shop sis the paper idea work well for you or there anything else i will have to search for.
Bathroom Remodeling


----------

